# Fresh Startup



## kimlee (Aug 21, 2015)

Need help and advice.

Any idea what is the best way to start up T-shirts printing with the lowest cost incurred. Which printer recommended ? Should we outsourced the printing for a start? Thanks

Kim Lee


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

hi there , 

This days customised printing is in the great demand , we use Epson -MC-10 ,this can be used for customizing mugs , caps , etc . now coming to the price or cost , the printing cost increases depending on the colour used , the best way of printing is rubberised printing , or screen printing


----------



## DePrintCulture (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Kim Lee, 

It really depends on what kind of designs and materials you gonna print. There are different types of printing method and you should look around to see which fits you. From sunny island here too 

DPC
www.deprintculture.com


----------



## GWConcepts (May 16, 2015)

Transfers are a great way to start. Then maybe a small print and cut machine to bring small quantities in house. We have a Roland bc10 but most shirts now printing on our 64in print and cut.


----------

